# طرق اختبار واصلاح التربينات البخاريه .



## Eng-Maher (4 نوفمبر 2006)

طرق اختبار واصلاح التربينات البخاريه . نموذج للشرح والتوضيح مع الروسومات عن ..:
*overspeed & balance Test turbine*
*position*...........الخ 
الرابط .....
http://turbolab.tamu.edu/pubs/Turbo34/T34pg015.pdf

تحياتى eng-maher:55:


----------



## مهاجر (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاك الله خير أخي ماهر

نتابع مواضيعك

ووفقك الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى مهاجر دى حاجات بسيطه بجانب مواضيع الاخوه المهندسين فى قسم الميكانيكا .


----------



## النبات المعطر (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي ماهر


----------



## بكري1 (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاك االه خيرا بس لوكان بالعربي يكون افضل


----------



## amhl (3 يونيو 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss
:14:


----------



## kimo4u2000 (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا استاذنا المشرف ماهر
مممممممممممشششكور


----------



## marine_eng (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااا جزيلااااااااااااا


----------



## سعد الكناني (4 أغسطس 2007)

افادك الله بالحكمة:80:


----------



## سراب88 (5 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور يا أخي ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أغسطس 2007)

العفو اخوانى البحرين


----------



## أحمد المنصور (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرًا.


----------



## X_MIX_X (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## kd81_qtr (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ... دائما إنشالله


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك االه خيرا


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرًا


----------



## ـ و ـ (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جـــــزيلا


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووورين جميعا


----------



## albahri (6 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (16 يناير 2008)

مشكور على العطاء المتواصل


----------



## احمد كمال محجوب (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عتب (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرًا


----------



## عنتر2005 (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووور عزيزى


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين جميعا وان شاء الله سوف اتى بملفات عن هذا الموضوع اكثر


----------



## محمد الاسيوط (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الموضوع
وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك
اخوك المهندس محمد مصطفي


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووور وجزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد


----------

